# Swollen face. Right Side



## stillwill (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor sheldon's face is swollen on the right side and a red puffy eye. Is it an allergic reaction? Tooth ache? He runs, eats, and sleeps fine. still quiet as ever.
I haven't changed anything from his regular routine other than trying to get him to eat more hedgehog food then cat food.
Anyone had similar problems? Advice?

I read this article from googling the symptons : http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 146AAVhLbw
That hedgehogs pictures are almost looking like mine except it's not that big and serve yet.

Sheldon's swelling:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The one in the links looks like an oral tumour. 

Sheldon's could be an abscess, infected tooth, or a tumour. If an abscess or tooth, the sooner he sees a vet the better. How old is he?


----------



## stillwill (Jul 18, 2010)

He's 2 years old.
I never noticed it till today. 
I called the vets. waiting for a call back. sucks noticed on a weekend at closing hours. Hope he'll do fine till monday.
this person on the link said he gave his dog benadryl and to give that persons hedgehog some. small dose of course. What could be used as an antibotic to bring down the swelling till?


----------



## stillwill (Jul 18, 2010)

Vet monday morning at 9am.
They said polysporin on eye and a cool damp cloth on cheek to keep swelling down till then. Hope it doesnt get so much worse. That picture in the link of that other case freaked me right out.


----------



## stillwill (Jul 18, 2010)

Well the doc confirmed it as a tumor. It's growing outside around the jaw/teeth line.
I assume it'll be about three weeks? Though once it's really starting to effect him(A week or so) i'll put him down. He's still normal as can be and so happy. 
Poor guy, he's just still so young.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

im sorry thats so sad. sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## rachaellyndsey (Nov 25, 2011)

Poor man 

My hog had a low grade sarcoma in her lower mouth, which spread to her jaw. I made a post here for information:
http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/t20057-what- ... ight=tumor

She lived for 5 months, which I attribute to her taking metacam and apocaps. Please email me if you have any questions, [email protected]


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear that. Whenever we hear about oral problems, we always cross our fingers that it's just an abscess or a tooth problem because oral tumors can grow so quickly. But, you never know how long an animal will be able to live a perfectly happy life with a medical problem, so don't give up just yet. Sheldon could still have some good months ahead of him. I'll be thinking of you guys <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Cancer takes our babies far too often. (hugs) Give him lots of love and spoil him until his time comes...


----------



## stillwill (Jul 18, 2010)

rachaellyndsey said:


> Poor man
> 
> My hog had a low grade sarcoma in her lower mouth, which spread to her jaw. I made a post here for information:
> http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/t20057-what- ... ight=tumor
> ...


Interesting read. Thanks for sharing. Though without surgery I am hoping it will last a month or so. 
I never knew cancer was such big problems in hedgehogs till just last week.


----------



## stillwill (Jul 18, 2010)

Well for an update for anyone that does searches on the subject like i did for oral tumor. 
Sheldon has gone on for four months now. But today is it. He has stopped eating. I noticed untouched bowl of food for two days now. Even his favorite, pieces of a pepperoni stick. Which is much easier for him to chew.
I cant make him eat.
Everything has pretty much been normal everyday for him uptill this point. Minus being blind in the right eye because of. 
For the past week the growth has grown to the point of blocking his respiratory. The noises of wheezing and louder whistling. Breathing very heavily today. 
Seems a bit weaker but possibly due to not eating for two days.
We have spent alot of time together since his test results. 7 hours left till his last appointment. Heart breaking. Best hedgehog I have had yet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry.  I went through this just a month ago with Inky. Heartbreaking, but I'm glad you're doing what's best for him.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm really sorry.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

So very sorry to hear what you are going through. Went through similar situation with my first hedgie. You are making a very difficult but loving decision for him. Goodluck tonight, we will all be thinking of both of you.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that he is not doing well today. I hope he will not have to suffer long. You have taken good care of him and loved him, and I am sure he knows it and loves you back for it.


----------

